# waiting.. and waiting.. and waiting..



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Feeling frustrated!!
Waiting for appt to come through to have laparoscopy when tubes will be removed and fibroid examined. Should start IVF after this has been done. Consultant says this will probably be in Jan 2012. This seems such a long time away! I'm not getting any younger. x


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi pyjamas
I have the same feeling   ..been waiting for many years now to have treatment. 
Can you call them and tell them that this is urgent and change the appointment to an earlier one. I keep calling them until they get tired of me to the point that they will do it (eg., change appointment, etc). 
I do think that some professionals do not understand infertility and what is like to be childless. Thats my opinion.
Keep calling. thats my advice.
Good luck
Hope2005


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Pyjamas,
    I hate all this Waiting too! 
Is it nhs wating you are doing for both the op and ivf? Presumably the op is about the state of your womb and getting that ready for pregnancy - if it is just the op you are waiting on, and you will have to pay for ivf anyway, then go and see and ivf clinic now. If your amh test results are not to good (often an age related problem) then maybe the clinic would do stimms and egg collection before your op. Then you would have young(er) frozen embies ready to go once the op has made your womb better?
just an idea.


----------

